# Name this Frost Proof......



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Can you name this part??????


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like trouble to me.....


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

its clayton mark but i can not find the plastic seat for it. On this fct when you pull the stem out the seat comes with it and breaks the ears off that hold it in the fct.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> its clayton mark but i can not find the plastic seat for it. On this fct when you pull the stem out the seat comes with it and breaks the ears off that hold it in the fct.


I thought Clayton Mark was out of business.

http://vdcspecialtyplumbingparts.com/uploads/108/991/Hydrants.pdf

Page 7


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's a Wade.

8602

WK02 repair kit.

http://www.sandersindustrial.com/category.cfm?cat=270#item.cfm?quickload=1&id=1096&rand=91963270


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> It's a Wade.
> 
> 8602
> 
> ...


It looks like these use the same parts
 
Wade 8600 (14" to 24") & 8600-175 Series (16" to 26")
Wade 8602 Ground Hydrants (all sizes)​Clayton Mark 6500 Series (14" to 24")


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Most schools and hospitals use wade around here.

The stem bushing nuts are marked Clayton, but it's a Wade hydrant.

I don't know how they are tied together.


----------

